# I went to Cabo Azul sales presentation - all DRI owners last summerprice 3.2c/pt



## seema (Feb 20, 2013)

As you know, DRI took over Cabo Azul and other Monarch resorts several months ago.

I was at a sales presentation a few days ago, and it was mentioned that an introductory promotional offer to all current DRI owners (last summer) was to buy points with a price of about 3.2 cents/point. 

I indicated that I never received an email or any other message offering such a promotion. I was told that I could sign a statement to that effect, at the sales presentation, and I would have access to that offer.

I chose (for my own reasons) not to take up that offer.

I suspect that others, can make the same argument, if they want to take advantage of that offer when buying DRI points at this resort.

The resort is a high quality resort, even before any DRI upgrades and expansion take place.

Another advantage - the annual maintenance fees and taxes may be only 1/4 of those I pay for my points in the Hawaii collection.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't be correct. If points can be purchased at $0.032, that would put the cost of 1,000 points at $32 or 10,000 points at $320. I'm afraid that would be an offer to good to pass up. 32 cents per point rather than 3.2 cents per point would probably be closer to the truth.


----------



## fluke (Feb 20, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Can't be correct. If points can be purchased at $0.032, that would put the cost of 1,000 points at $32 or 10,000 points at $320. I'm afraid that would be an offer to good to pass up. 32 cents per point rather than 3.2 cents per point would probably be closer to the truth.



I suspect that it was really 3.2 Dollars/point.  Timeshare salesman have such a way of deliberately mispeaking.  I rember my last DRI sales presentation - kept telling me 17,000 points was a minimum of 4 weeks of vacation a year in a 2 bedroom.  I think he really should have said maximum.

That would not be such a great deal in my opinion.


----------



## seema (Feb 23, 2013)

fluke said:


> I suspect that it was really 3.2 Dollars/point.  Timeshare salesman have such a way of deliberately mispeaking.  I rember my last DRI sales presentation - kept telling me 17,000 points was a minimum of 4 weeks of vacation a year in a 2 bedroom.  I think he really should have said maximum.
> 
> That would not be such a great deal in my opinion.



Sorry, I meant $3.20/point. How much does a point usually cost, in the various DRI collections?


----------



## fluke (Feb 23, 2013)

I think the current "rack" rate is 6 dollars/ point.  But there have been recent reports of being able to negotiate to 2 dollars/point.  I don't have first hand knowledge of this - this has been reported by others.

One thing i would encourage is that if anyone is going to by points from DRI to get an allowance written in the contract to bring resale points in. That can really reduce the cost.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 24, 2013)

fluke said:


> I suspect that it was really 3.2 Dollars/point.  Timeshare salesman have such a way of deliberately mispeaking.  I rember my last DRI sales presentation - kept telling me 17,000 points was a minimum of 4 weeks of vacation a year in a 2 bedroom.  I think he really should have said maximum.
> 
> That would not be such a great deal in my opinion.



Makes sense. Obviously math isn't my strong point if I was thinking DRI would sell 10,000 point for $3,200.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Feb 24, 2013)

fluke said:


> One thing i would encourage is that if anyone is going to by points from DRI to get an allowance written in the contract to bring resale points in. That can really reduce the cost.



Add being able to add at least two timeshares to Club Select in the future.  Make sure that the Club Select option is not limited to just a few years.


----------



## TheWizz (Mar 18, 2013)

For my owners update this past weekend at Polo Towers, I was offered the opportunity to buy another 20K points for $2.14 per point to get me to 50K points.  I checked my wallet and didn't have a spare $42K, so I declined.


----------

